# Site seems to be lagging, typing takes time to catch up on the screen



## wklkjn (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi, I'm not sure if this is a problem with my computer or something else.

While typinng in the different forums to answer or ask questions, the typing is slow to catch up to what I'm actually typing on the keyboard.  I've never seen this before.

And the weird thing is, right now, it is not doing it at all.

I'm confused, but maybe someone has an answer.

Thanks!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 12, 2016)

Im not seeing any issue right now. It could be you or it could have been the site. If it is still happening let me know.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 12, 2016)

yea Brian....  it's been doing same thing for me too ...


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 12, 2016)

I am not having issues.   I never do thou when this comes up.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 12, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> yea Brian....  it's been doing same thing for me too ...



Well lets be honest in your case it could be user error. Remember I know you. LOL.

Ill report this to get the ball rolling.

Thanks.


----------



## joe black (Sep 13, 2016)

It happens a lot to me, also.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 23, 2016)

Brian...  it's doing this same thing again tonight ...


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 23, 2016)

Well is seems to be no problem for me.    I type and it keeps up easy.    Weird.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Sep 27, 2016)

Everything seems buggy:  lag between typing and seeing on the page, script errors, plug-ins crashing, etc.  I'm looking right now at some chopped-up video with 2 Star Wars collectors:  I get that ads keep pages like this alive, but it seems to get more labored every day.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 27, 2016)

It's lagging here too.

Not so much the typing but the pages take forever to load.

Al


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 4, 2017)

OK..  Acting up again ..  last couple of days ...


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 4, 2017)

Yep, been acting up for me as well. It will stop loading and/or take quite a while to load the page.

I have tried on different browsers/computed and the same issue across the board.

- Jason


----------

